# Help... neutering questions... need your imput...



## onyx2009 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am looking at getting my one year old shepherd neutered. He is already a big boy weighing close to 100lbs. I have 4 days to decide if I am going to go through with it, but have a few questions...
a) is one year a good time to get him neutered or should I wait till he is fully grown?
b) I want him to still be a guard dog that will bark and potentially attack intruders for my personal safety... will he change after neutering? Right now he is not too aggressive, but will bark and want at someone that looks a bit shady... that I like and hope will not change....
c) he is very interested in dogs as we pass them while walking... not barking excessively, but wants to really pull to check them out... will this change?
d) he is a very smart dog... his latest stunt- opening our front door on his own and closing it with his paw (this is the best as I can let him out for washroom purposes and he lets himself in when he is done) )

What has your experience been with your neutered shepherd? Would you recommend or do it again?

Thanks soo much... I have been getting such a mixed reaction on this issue.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well if your guy is letting himself in and out and you don't have a securely fenced yard, you better get him neutered yesterday!!!

seriously tho, i would not look for too many behavioral changes. and neutering can help prevent some urinary/prostate problems down the road. 

so unless you can be absolutely sure he cannot come in contact with a bitch in heat you should have his neuter done asap.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

As long as he's not already neutered, take him to the vet for an xray. After his growth plates (in the legs) are closed it's safe to neuter. They close at around a year or so old. In t he mean time, please do whatever is necessary to make sure he cannot get to a female in heat.

It does sound like he's quite smart, but I would NOT want my dogs opening & closing doors on their own. Not only is is dangerous for a multitude of reasons, it's also allowing the dog to make to many choices on their own which can lead to behavioral problems. YOU should be allowing him in and out of the house on your terms. He can ask to go out, but you decide and you open the door to let him out and open the door to let him in. This kind of activity in my opinion, although great to be able to say your dog's so smart that lets himself in and out, is also lax and/or lazy on your part (don't mean that offensivly, it's an observation only). 

You could very well have that one dog in a million, but after going through what I have with my own because I was unknowingly way to lax w/my male from the day we got him at 7mos old and I have had my hands full trying to reverse the damage I did because I didn't know any better. 

Also, when GSD's hit about a year they can have quite a personality change. They find things like their adult personality and their protective side and if you don't have a really good handle on your dog, you're asking for trouble. That is the change you should expect neutering or not.

I don't know the laws in your area, and laws can have grey areas anyway because most of law is in interpretation and circumstances. Do you REALLY want to have to deal with the resulting lawsuit that COULD happen if your dog attacks someone? 

I used to think the same way as you, that one of the reasons I have dogs is for protection but I changed my mind real quick after joining here and learning that It's YOU who are supposed to be protecting your dog, not the other way around. Barking is fine (and neutering isn't going to stop that). Barking is a deterrant to intruders, that is ALL you should expect him or want him to do is alert you. Then it's up to you to pick up the phone and call 911 if necessary. Many people believe that a barking dog inside a residence is quite enough to send any thief or wrong-doer is gonna move on and go find a house w/o a barking dog.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Unless you are an _*experienced and knowledgeable* _ breeder, I think that you should have your dog neutered. I don't think that it will change his personality noticeably. There are way to many dogs in *URGENT* to take a chance on having your big boy contribute to a surprise pregnancy


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx2009I am looking at getting my one year old shepherd neutered. He is already a big boy weighing close to 100lbs. I have 4 days to decide if I am going to go through with it, but have a few questions...
> a) is one year a good time to get him neutered or should I wait till he is fully grown?


In this case I would definitely have him neutered.



> Quote:b) I want him to still be a guard dog that will bark and potentially attack intruders for my personal safety... will he change after neutering? Right now he is not too aggressive, but will bark and want at someone that looks a bit shady... that I like and hope will not change....


Quite honestly, this SHOULD change. If you want protection buy a gun, take self defense lessons, carry a knife. Do not expect your dog to be put into a situation where he has to fight or flee. NO dog should ever "want at" someone that HE deems "a bit shady" because that inturpretation can change. It is your job and responsibility to protect your dog not the other way around. However, that said MOST people are not going to mess with ANY dog much less a barking German Shepherd. Those 2% that will mess with the dog will most likely just shoot and and do as they please anyway. Teach the dog to bark but leave "attack" training to professionals who fully understand the ramifications and the very special nerve and temperament required of a dog to do this type of work. 



> Quote:c) he is very interested in dogs as we pass them while walking... not barking excessively, but wants to really pull to check them out... will this change?


That is a training issue and has nothing to do with him being neutered or in tact. That will only change if he is taught to change the behavior. 




> Quote:d) he is a very smart dog... his latest stunt- opening our front door on his own and closing it with his paw (this is the best as I can let him out for washroom purposes and he lets himself in when he is done) )


Neuter him before he decides he can open the gate and go visit all of those intact females.....



> Quote:What has your experience been with your neutered shepherd? Would you recommend or do it again?
> 
> Thanks soo much... I have been getting such a mixed reaction on this issue.


I would not change my decisions regarding neutering my boys but I had entirely different circumstances. Neuter your boy and get him the training he needs to be a stable, loving natural deterrent. OB training is all he needs.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Neutering you male dog will NOT NOT make him weak, he will not change his protection instinct that he currently has because you get him neutered. He will not become dumb or whimpy. 

He will be a better dog because now he will concentrate on you and his family more than have an urge or distraction to wonder for a female. It will make him safer and healthier.


----------



## onyx2009 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just to clarify he is not a vicious attack dog... and he basically just barks at shady people from in the yard or inside the house through the window...if he is out with us, he will just run up to them and sniff them. Many people are fearful for no reason, just cause he is a big puppy is all...I don't want this to change and I didn't purchase him to show teeth, growl and jump or attack people! He is fenced in and cannot open the gate... I have a good handle on my dog and continue to train him... thanks for all the imput... my concern was he would become lazy and have no interest in barking... I live in a high crime area and I don't want someone to be able to jump the fence and steal all my stuff while my dog lazily watches basking in the sun. He is not the kind of dog that will bite anyone and his sheer size alone and bark scares most people off....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Help... neutering questions... need your imput*



> Originally Posted By: onyx2009my concern was he would become lazy and have no interest in barking... I live in a high crime area and I don't want someone to be able to jump the fence and steal all my stuff while my dog lazily watches basking in the sun. He is not the kind of dog that will bite anyone and his sheer size alone and bark scares most people off....


my 3yr old male is not at all lazy and indeed barks at strangers approaching my yard or truck. he was neutered at 10 months. he does however bask in the sun


----------



## onyx2009 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Help... neutering questions... need your imput*

glad to hear camerafodder! that is what I was hoping to hear... I think I used the wrong wording in previous posts and should not have said "aggressive"... dominant maybe would be a better choice...sometimes things get misconstrued


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Help... neutering questions... need your imput*

Cujo is neutered, was neutered at 18 weeks old, then he went to live with my parents. He grew, and grew, and grew, and grew. He is currently 96 pounds and tall. He barks and all the men and is pretty good with women at home. Out and about, he is good with everyone. His size and breed is a deterrent as well as his name. But he has been stellar with my little nieces even though he was not raised around babies or children. He still gets puppy zoomies, is happy, energetic, a little overweight in my opinion (not his fault). He turned four in August.

Rushie is intact. He is 26 inches and 75 pounds. He would go home with the burglars. I have to put a bitch out in front of his kennel to protect him. He is a therapy dog, solid in nerves, does not bark at anyone, good in obedience, and not even a nutcase when the bitches are cycling. He acts like a calm sweet old man and he is not yet four.


----------

